
VMWare offers pure open-source Kubernetes, no chaser - jaytaylor
https://www.zdnet.com/article/vmware-offers-pure-open-source-kubernetes-no-chaser/
======
jaytaylor
Quote FTA:

    
    
      So, no matter how your company plans
      to deploy Kubernetes, VMware wants
      to be there.  VMware could have
      treated Kubernetes as a threat.
      After all, VMware made its billions
      on the older virtual machine (VM)
      technology. VMware isn’t doing that.
    

I was surprised they'd be bold enough to make such a statement outright. I'm
keen to learn how this strategy pans out.

